# Camber Kit question



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I recently upgraded my suspension w/ some H&R springs and KYB AGX shocks. The drop on the H&R are 1.5", as long as I get the toe adjusted, is a camber kit necessary? Am I going to eat my tires up w/o one? I know a camber kit is usually necessary w/ larger drops but I'm hoping I can get by w/o one for now. Any thoughts?

Also, is $tillen and Ground Control the only companies that make camber kits for the b14?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No, no and yes.


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

find out what ur factory camber specs are, and after the allignment, see if ur camber is still within spec, then if it is, u don't need one, if its out of spec, then ull most likely have to put down 150$ for the kit


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

If, after you do the springs and set your toe, you find that the camber is more than -1.5°, you should consider a camber correction kit.

Anything up to -1° is certainly acceptable, and within most manufacturer's spec. Beyond that, you will begin to sacrifice tire wear. I ran for 6 months with -2.3° camber and zero toe, and it was eating the tires. Running OEM 70-series tires will be more forgiving, but you kow they suck as far as handling.

Dropping the car 1.5" will be fine, I am sure. Don't sweat it. Just make sure the toe is spot on.

Good luck!

G


----------

